# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  plusvalenze

## PasqualeM

dal I° gennaio 07 non è più possibile applicare il regime sostitutivo  alle
plusvalenze derivanti dalle cessioni di terreni edificabili a meno che non si 
tratti di terreni acquistati da non più di cinque anni,come recita l'art. 1, comma 496 della finanziaria 2006.
E' giusta questa interpretazione?
A chi va pagata al notaio o all'agenzia delle entrate? 
Grazie delle rispote Pasquale

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

la cessione di un area edificabile a titolo oneroso genera sempre una plusvalenza a prescindere dalla durata del possesso.
tale plusvalenza va indicata nella dichiarazione dei redditi del periodo in cui si è generata, pertanto le relative imposta vanno versate all'Erario
Dal 1.1.2007 non è più possibile applicare l'imposta sostitutiva.

----------


## PasqualeM

gentile e paziente giovanni 5507 cortesemente ti chiedo un'ultima informazione. La plusvalenza va denunziata: 
1) a tassazione separata o ordinaria ? 
2) sul mod.730 o sul mod. unico ? 
Grazie

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

le plusvalenze di cui si discute sono soggette a tassazione separata, tuttavia in sede di dichiarazione si può optare per la tassazione ordinaria.
Tali plusvalenze sono considerate "redditi diversi" e pertanto possono essere denunciate sia con il mod. Unico, sia Con il mod. 730

----------


## elisabetta

Buongiorno a tutti,
a proposito di plusvalenze....vi espongo un caso pratico:
due soci di capitali possessori entrambi del 50% delle quote sociali, cedono con atto notarile del 11/04/2007 il 25% ciascuno ad un'altra persona. 
Quali sono i termini e i modi per il pagamento dell'imposta sulla plusvalenza visto che non c'è la sostitutiva? 
Grazie a tutti.
Elisabetta

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Trattandosi di plusvalenze connesse alla cessione di "partecipazioni qualificate", sono sottoposte al c.d. regime della dichiarazione, in virtu del quale la plusvalenza va assoggettata a tassazione ordinaria nel periodo in cui si è verificata, per un imponibile pari al 40% della stessa.

----------

